# Yields from Pecan trees



## Redbull (Jun 9, 2005)

Can anyone tell me what an average yield for a 40-50ft Pecan would be. My dad just aquired 150 acres with 250 active Pecan trees, and he was wondering if it would be worth the time and effort to harvest them.
Thanks,
Brandon


----------



## fwf (Jun 9, 2005)

I think this will help:

http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/HS229


----------



## Newfie (Jun 9, 2005)

harvesting for pecans or for lumber?


----------



## Okiewoodcutter (Jun 9, 2005)

Prices on Native Pecans around here this year were over a dollar a pound, if its a good grove you might want to manage it for Pecan producion instead of firewood. Just A thought.


----------



## Redbull (Jun 10, 2005)

He would like to harvest the Pecans, not the timber. About how many pounds would a tree produce?


----------

